# Toro CCR 3650 fuel leaks



## jwfigler (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all, 

I have an issue with a CCR 3650 that's leaking fuel and needs a new needle and seat. I got a new needle and seat (after looking it up on Toro's site using the model and serial #) and it was wrong, it was for the composite carb.

This summer I put new paddles and a drive belt on got the wrong belt from the dealer, but when looked it up via model # and serial # it was supposed to be correct. The belt I was given was, as I recall, a four row belt but it had a five row belt with pulleys to match of course. I ended up just putting on the four row belt and calling it a day. This has me thinking that someone cobbled this thing together from a couple of different machines as it has the Suzuki engine, when from what I've learned, I don't think 3650s came with the Suzuki motors. It was purchased used. 

Ok...sorry for the long story, any suggestions on what should I do to get a correct needle and seat for this thing? Do you guys know if all the Mikuni carbed Toros used the same needle and seat kit (looks like it's part #81-5820)?

Also, if anyone has any favorite resources for parts that would be helpful too. eBay looks like I could get the kit for about $16 shipped. 

Thanks in advance, hope I can contribute to the forum. 

Jason


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jwfigler, welcome to *SBF!!* suzuki motors were used on ccr 2000 and ccr 3000. the suzuki motor looks different tan an r-tek motor and is also not as wide from side to side


----------



## jwfigler (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks William, 

Well here's what I learned today, which may or may not be true. I'm sure I don't even need to say this, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. 

I grabbed a model/serial number in a post from this forum that had a 1997ish CCR 3000 and looked up the parts on a power equipment site. I found that the belt part number was different from what my other machines had (I have two Toros and a Lawn Boy). I also looked up the needle and seat kit and then looked at images I found on-line once I knew the part # (81-5820). It looked correct and once I got home and took apart the carburetor indeed it was. Fuel leakage issue fixed. 

My guess is if you have a Mikuni carburetor (and thus a Suzuki engine) on your Toro all the carb parts will be the same. Just find a model # that works and order up your parts. 

Also, the belt was correct too so that got replaced with the proper (five?) ribbed belt. 

Quite odd that someone would swap motors on a snowthrower, but I'm sure it happens a lot. Just seems like something more suited to say dropping a Chevy V8 into your 1981 Landcruiser but I'm sure the chap who did it had a good reason for doing so. But it was quite a puzzle for me to get parts for this thing. But I'm a much more knowledgeable Toro guy now! 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Watch this guys video, about 10 minutes into it he shows how to pull out the needle and seat and replace it for the float on a ccr2000/3000.





 
It is pretty common to put the Suzuki motors out of rusted out beatup ccr2000 machines into ccr2450 or ccr3650 frames that are in better condition. The Rteks usually die by throwing a rod and the Suzuki motors usually outlast the frame, hence the swap. Its too bad the person who sold you the machine didn't tell you of the parted together machine.


----------

